# Possible idea to grow.



## nik281 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am thinking of growing my own  weed. 
How possible would it be if I didn't have a grow space could I let a few pots sit in front of some of windows for natural light instead of grow lights? 
What Kind of tips do any of you have for a newbie who knows next to nothing?

I have zero experience with growing  so  any and all help... helps.


----------



## MrCompletion (Sep 4, 2014)

MrCompletion's best tip would be read through this forum. Check out the grow diaries, as they are full of great ideas in all lighting situations.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

nik281 said:


> I am thinking of growing my own weed.
> How possible would it be if I didn't have a grow space could I let a few pots sit in front of some of windows for natural light instead of grow lights?
> What Kind of tips do any of you have for a newbie who knows next to nothing?
> 
> I have zero experience with growing so any and all help... helps.


 
 Unfortunately, this will not work.  Indoors you really need a dedicated spot that you can control the light and environment.  Indoor plants need more and better light than can be provided through a window, especially in the winter.  When you go to flowering, you need a space that can be kept 100% dark for 12 hours a day, with absolutely NO interruptions to the dark period at all. 

 Do you have somewhere that you could put a small tent?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 4, 2014)

THG is correct. MJ is a high energy plant. It is not at all like the typical house plant or bedding flowers, or even  most vegetables. It is a very need specific plant that takes a solid amount of investment of time, money and dedication. That is part of the reason why it is so expensive to buy. If you have enough space for a small "grow tent" then it can be done. But you are still looking at a minimum investment of $400-800 if you can find real good deals and go minimum on your grow. If you really want to do it then you need to begin by doing some serious reading about how MJ grows, and what it takes to grow successfully


----------



## nik281 (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh ok. I am too new at this lol. I will have to do more reading then if I want this to happen.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 4, 2014)

We don't want to discourage you, welcome by the way, but if your tried to grow pot in a window it would be very disappointing.  We will be happy to help when you are ready.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 4, 2014)

If you are serious, don't let this discourage you. Growing your own MJ is great for many many reasons, but it takes a lot of commitment to do it. We are glad to help you go from beginning to harvest but be prepared to do some work


----------

